# draw hand ring finger going numb



## David Edwinson (May 12, 2009)

As you guys know, I'm pretty new. I have shot 150 arrows per day the last week or so. I shoot with three fingers below and wear a glove, not a tab. The tip of my ring finger has been numb the last couple days. What am I doing wrong? My accuracy has been ok (shot 127 on a 18 meter 300 point shoot yesterday), but I figure I must be doing something wrong to cause my finger to go numb. My draw weight is only 28# at 28", so it's not like I'm pulling a really big weight. Is it shooting too much, too soon? As you guys know, it is kinda addicting! 

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Dave


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Probably pulling too much with the ring finger. The first and middle finger should carry the majority of the load--some folks drop the ring finger from the string completely before releaseing.

Chad


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

If the tip of the finger is numb, you’re most likely allowing it to ‘drag’ on the string. I’d suggest making sure you have a deep tight hook when you take the string and consciously maintain it to anchor. That will keep equal finger pressure on the string, and should ‘automatically’ place your elbow at the proper height at full draw. 

If you keep equal pressure on all three fingers to the string, that tenderness should go away—in most cases.


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*use caution*

Do a search on this subject. It seems like I remember Viper or some other member here that's been around archery for a while ,mentioned that this can be a very serious indication of the start of permenant injury to the nerves if steps are not taken to correct it. I would not shoot another arrow untill the numbness goes away and you know for sure you are not seriously injuring yourself.- Steve


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

'Course you might consider seeing your family doctor, as medical advice on the internet is about as reliable as shooting advice, or any other..........



Chad


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

This generally indicates a draw arm elbow that is too high at anchor.


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine doesn't get numb but will hurt if I haven't shot in a while. After shooting for awhile you will build up a calous which helps out.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Had the very same problem. My finger would lose all feeling for days. I was worried enough to stop shooting regular practice drills till I could find more finger protection. Eventually, I found the Elite finger tab. Since switching from gloves to this thicker tab, the problem has never surfaced again.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

i must be a mutant......
i shoot almost every day with bare fingers & hardly ever have any pain. i think the distal joints of my first 3 fingers hurt for the first week after i started shooting traditional again last summer, but not since. i keep thinking that i'll need to start using a tab, but so far i haven't needed one. i'm not a tough guy, either. does anyone else shoot bare fingered without pain?


----------



## Bullwings (May 4, 2009)

I was using a damascus glove, and my middle finger was getting numb...

I've since picked up Viper's book and switched to a blackwidow tab. Shooting form (imo), accuracy, and consistency have all improved. Numbness is gone, and i'm also getting much cleaner releases.

Heavy cordovan tab all the way for me. Screw string feel - i want to feel my fingers after i'm done shooting...


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

Bender said:


> This generally indicates a draw arm elbow that is too high at anchor.


I had the same thing and this was my problem. I had a buddy film me from a few different positions and my elbow was too high. After ensuring a good solid hook on the string with all 3 fingers and proper elbow height all is well. Good luck and I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

If you get a callous on your ring finger only, or it alone gets sore or numb, that's a good sign you are torquing the string (you can do this regardless of your elbow position) by pulling too much with your ring finger.

Getting a thicker tab or glove is only masking the problem, not fixing it. That's a beginner's fix, like using bigger fletchings if you aren't getting good arrow flight. The smart solution is to work on fixing the problem, not hiding it.

If the feeling hasn't come back after laying off shooting for a few days, or if you loose the feeling again after you start shooting again, I still suggest seeing a doc.

Chad


----------



## stickytoes (Jun 14, 2009)

i have had a similar problem except it causes numbness in middle and ring finger .....i have an appointment with doc on thurs. and will report back.... i wonder about possible carpal tunnel .... but we will see


----------



## sandyhills (Oct 11, 2014)

http://charlesarcheryblog.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/archery-and-numb-fingers/

1mm of tab thickness per 10# draw weight.

I just started archery this week , 3 days, using 40#, tuesday for an hour and then numbness went away so friday for 3hrs numb again for another day but i went again to shoot for another hour.

After a few google search i found this blog and so iwill try this with deep hook.


----------

